# Will you check my form?



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks pretty good posing for the pictures. Shoot a bunch and see how you do. Also see if you can maintain the good form in a natural shooting scenario and not just when you're posing for the camera. I've found that a lot of people, myself included, will not always look like they do in photos when they're just shooting naturally. Let your results tell you what you need to do.


----------



## nostawyroc (Dec 12, 2008)

Huntinsker said:


> Looks pretty good posing for the pictures. Shoot a bunch and see how you do. Also see if you can maintain the good form in a natural shooting scenario and not just when you're posing for the camera. I've found that a lot of people, myself included, will not always look like they do in photos when they're just shooting naturally. Let your results tell you what you need to do.


Thanks for the reply... Some days I shoot good, other days meh.

I've been getting my wife to snap a few pics here and there over the past couple weeks... A couple of things I tend to do is have too wide of a stance and I shift my weight back on my right foot. I also tend to want to lean backwards over my right hip.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcat102 (Jul 23, 2019)

Doesnt look too bad... might want to try lengthening it out a little bit and see how it shoots and feels


----------

